# Just some crappy pics of my rabbit



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (now with daytime pics!)*

Well here's my story:
I had the hardest time getting wheels; I had ordered the bronze luff M1's a long time ago, but three months later those never happened. So I went with my second choice the black ASA's, naturally they were on back order so I had to wait another 3 months. They are 18x8 et45 on Kumho ecsta 225/40. Great tire for the money btw, awesome in the rain. Keep in mind I'm poor so I decide to go on a budget on the wheels. Plus after riding on those horrid stock steelies for 8000 miles I was just happy to have some real rims.
I'll admit at first I was skeptical of the black on black (I really wanted the bronze). But I like how this came out.
Than my tax return bought me my suspension: Bilstein Sport shocks with H&R race springs. (e30 guys will recognize this combo, heh). It lowered it enough to even out the wheel gap. With the stock suspension I could fit 4 fingers in the gap, height from ground to center of fender was 25". Now I can get about one and a half fingers. Haven't measured the ride height though.
But I'm really not too big on looks, I care more about the performance; so more importantly I met my goal by eliminating weight transfer and most of the roll. Coming out of 2nd is smooth as silk now. Of course it rides hard, but I don't care about that; you can pretty much feel the paint on the road heh. Also a thick rear sway bar should kill a lot of the understeer with this suspension (probably my next project) which will be a huge







.
I did splurge on some smoked side markers though. heh. That should be it for aesthetics; because I love the sleeper look.
One day I'll take some good pics (it's hard to take pics of this car at night for obvious reason); it's so black it blends in with the starless night sky. Plus I just have a crappy point and shoot camera. I'd love to meet up with some of the locals on the next photoshoot if I don't have to work for once.


































_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 12:05 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

Looks nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd like to see some daytime pictures, please. I'm looking to buy some ASA's too, but waiting for ASA AR2 to come out. Where did you purchase your's???


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

Your Rabbit looks gorgeous in Black Uni! I also want to get rid of the stock steelies, I just haven't decided on a lightweight rim I like best. I am leaning towards getting forged 1-piece aluminum monoblocks sized 17x7.5 or on the extreme end, 17x8, from BBS. Hopefully in gold. And not that cheesy gold, but the chromed-out gold. Not sure if you guys think that would look tacky on a Candy White Rabbit. But, the car is obviously a little overweight and the car I can definitely say seems to improve alot from removing weight from the car. I've taken over 100 pounds out of my Candy White 2007 VW 2-door Rabbit and it's really come to life. So far I've removed the: owner's manual, all the interior panels from the center pillar back, rear "chrome" looking cargo tie downs, full-size rear spare tire & its locking cap, allen key, jack, wheel lock remover, screwdriver, strap that held those things down, and the plastic/styrofoam cubbies that held all that, trunk liner, cargo mat, floor mats, plastic slide-in piece that creates a cubby in the right rear quarter of the trunk, cargo area shroud, rear seats including the seatbacks, seatbottoms, and seatbelts & drained the washer fluid. Next I hope to borrow my friend's grinder and saw off the mounts for the rear seats and rear seatbelt buckle tie downs.
Also, am I the only nut who dared disassemble their RabbitV/JettaV/NewBeetle 2.5 I5 so early? Anyways, rock on fellow Dubbers!


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (KoF)*

Yeah some daytime pics would be awesome...I dunno about ASA's but there are some nice deals on enkei and such, bundled with toyos. Check this site out, decent selection, decent prices, the seasonal sales they do are really easy on the wallet, even with proxes 4's or better.
http://www.edgeracing.com


----------



## OneSpock (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (OneSpock)*

also, always check oout http://www.tirerack.com they always have a great selection


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (OneSpock)*

Great Bunny, loving the stance from what I can see.
PS: The e30 f0cking owns mang. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h-townjetta (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

I like the look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

I got the wheels from TKO. They were really helpful, especially considering I ordered the Luff's in october but never got them. They were really understanding and matched tirerack's price, also mounted the tires for free. Got nothing but fast friendly responses from them. Even talked with the owner a couple times; really nice people I highly recommend them.
Some daytime pics:
































EDIT: P.S. Black Rabbits: Awesome car, and makes a great mirror!










_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 12:14 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (_V-Dubber_)*

Man dubber looks like you are pretty serious on stripping this thing. Have you taken out the carpet and sound proofing? Because that would look HAWT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'd love to see some pics if you have.
Also I'd look into all that heat shielding, that has to be another hundred lbs. As for a light wheel, the ASA's are definitely not it, I think they are almost 25lbs. Some light 15lb. 17's or even 16's would make this car haul major ass


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Can you take a pic of your car from a full head on side shot please (without any angle)? I just want to see how the rims look on the car.


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: (EvilWabbit)*



























_Modified by QuiescentPlunge at 7:20 PM 3-12-2007_


----------



## EvilWabbit (Jan 22, 2005)

Thanks!!


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

Do I spy smoked side markers or am I seeing things? Your car looks great, too bad you live on the west coast of Florida, as I am on the east coast (Tampa). Yes, I am serious about transforming this car, since its paid off already. Thank you for your advice. I am looking for a seriously lightweight 17x8 rim, hopefully from BBS. I wish I could buy some magnesium rims but can't purchase them off of BBS's website and no one carries them? Checked every wheel manufacturer and wheel distributor/dealer on the web I could think of. I went through my magazines and everytime I saw a wheel/tire ad, I would punch that URL into my browser and look at their wheels. But its impossible to find forged 1-pc magnesium rims. So I figure I will have to settle for seriously lightweight forged 1pc aluminum monoblocks. *sighs* But your comment made me think. Perhaps I will put the car under the knife again either during the day Tuesday or maybe Wednesday of this week. No, I haven't removed the carpet. It actually terminates just after it crests the hump where the rear seats used to be. I'd have to unbolt the front seats and tear it out or take an exacto knife to the carpet. I don't wanna do either. Hopefully I can borrow my friend's grinder and get rid of those mounts I mentioned earlier. Next month I hear Carbonio is coming out w/a carbon fibre intake system for this car. Hopefully it eliminates the stock plumbing that routs air around the engine bay before finally sending it through the TB which is like 6 inches from where it entered the system, but like 10 feet after it goes through all that tubing. Hopefully Carbonio eliminates all that. If not, I will make my own.







In the meantime, here are some even crappier pics of my bunny. Sorry, I don't have a digital camera, just a simple point and shoot. Please note, these pictures were taken before I went to town on this car. It sits a little bit higher up, especially in the rear.


----------



## @[email protected] (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (_V-Dubber_)*

V_Dubber, are you going on a diet too? lol.
C'mon, the owners manual!?!


----------



## 07.SILVER REFLEX (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (@[email protected])*

Just put these on my rabbit.


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (QuiescentPlunge)*









really nice contrast, man !!! love how they look from the side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L4YERCAK3 (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (QuiescentPlunge)*

Looks great. I'm considering those or the Flik Wasps. My CW Rabbit arrived in port today and I can't wait to get it and get rid of the 15" stocks!


----------



## duoduo8-lambo (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah, I just got my stock Bunny yesterday


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (_V-Dubber_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ I wish I could buy some magnesium rims but can't purchase them off of BBS's website and no one carries them? Checked every wheel manufacturer and wheel distributor/dealer on the web I could think of. I went through my magazines and everytime I saw a wheel/tire ad, I would punch that URL into my browser and look at their wheels. But its impossible to find forged 1-pc magnesium rims. 


Forged Magnesium wheels can be found here >>> setuning.com
Example:








DIAMETERS: 17 18 19
WIDTH: 7.0-9.5
MATERIAL: Highest quality AZ80A-T6 Forged Magnesium 
ADDITIONAL FEATURES: -Fully customizable offsets and applications -Centerlock wheels available 8000 ton single piece forged for the ultimate in lightweight performance. All Neez wheels are weight optimized for each application. 


_Quote, originally posted by *_V-Dubber_* »_ Next month I hear Carbonio is coming out w/a carbon fibre intake system for this car. Hopefully it eliminates the stock plumbing that routs air around the engine bay before finally sending it through the TB which is like 6 inches from where it entered the system, but like 10 feet after it goes through all that tubing. Hopefully Carbonio eliminates all that.

























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (KoF)*

awesome Rabbit man, love the wheels


----------



## vwmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (mujjuman)*

here are some pics of my rabbit. just got the 18x8 ASA AR1's. sorry about the quality, broke my camera and had to use my phone. what do you all think, I know, springs are deffinitely next. dont know what to get though.


----------



## vwmuscle (Apr 10, 2007)

btw, That is my girlfriend, not me.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (vwmuscle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmuscle* »_btw, That is my girlfriend, not me. 

looks awesome dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif love the wheels


----------



## veedubtek (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (mujjuman)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif ASA's...so underrated. I've had them on my last 3 Mk4's and loved em more and more each time. I had every intention on running them on my Rabbit (and still may) but I picked up a set of Classicx and painted them black for autocross...threw them on and fell in love. Maybe next summer


----------



## OrlandoJetta (Mar 7, 2007)

*Re: (vwmuscle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwmuscle* »_btw, That is my girlfriend, not me. 

Looks HOTT!!! the car looks good too!


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (OrlandoJetta)*

hott car dude! and gf


----------



## QuiescentPlunge (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (vwmuscle)*

Man my gf won't pose on my car for me no matter what I do. I feed her tons of drinks and all she ever wants to do is have sex.








There's something about colormatched mesh wheels on these cars that I just love. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IchBinDarren (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: Just some crappy pics of my rabbit (_V-Dubber_)*

It looks like some people have really went to town about stripping the interior, I wouldnt mind seing some pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

